# Setting up the hard drive for installation.



## night (Sep 20, 2012)

This is the way I set up my hard drive for 8.3

```
ad3s1a    /    1GB
ad3s1b   swap  (double your ram)
ad3s1d   swap  12 GB  (later to become nbsp spool)
ad3s1e   /usr  8 GB
ad3s1f   /home 12GB
ad3s1g   /var  (whatever is left)
```
How can I set up the same with 9.0 ?

Mark


----------



## AlexJ (Sep 20, 2012)

*Allocating Disk Space*

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

night said:
			
		

> How can I set up the same with 9.0 ?


Exactly the same way. There isn't much different. It's just that the 9.0 installer will, by default, create one partition. But you can easily divide it up, just like on 8.x.


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 21, 2012)

But for someone who knows beans about freebsd.  Those little differences can be a major undertaking.

Mark


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks like whoever set up those partitions was a Linux user.


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 22, 2012)

Three replies.  And I still don't know how to do it.

Mark


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Do you want to know which partition layout to plan for (sizes?) In which case the forum has many threads of persons posting their disk allocation.  Do you remember how you set up the 8.3 disk?  Is your question about which disk setup utility to use? Do you have data on the disk that is backed up? That you wish to preserve?   
I'd not be able to answer most questions, but others might if you give more details, IOW.
(Also, threads containing bsdinstall, sysinstall might be informative.)


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=149210&postcount=13


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 23, 2012)

As stated in the first post.  I showed how I had 8.3 parted out.  And I was needing information on how to part out 9.0 the same way.

Mark


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 24, 2012)

I came up with this.

Partition Type	Size	Mountpoint	Label
freebsd-boot	512K	 	 
freebsd-ufs	4G	/	exrootfs
freebsd-swap	12G	 	exswap
freebsd-swap	32G	 	exswap
freebsd-ufs	4G	/var	exvarfs
freebsd-ufs	2G	/tmp	extmpfs
freebsd-ufs	accept the default (remainder of the disk)	/usr	exusrfs

Mark


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 25, 2012)

It's running but there is a lot of wasted space.  When I redo it I'll tighten it up a little.

Mark


----------

